# Baldurs Gate Magie



## APinkerton (26. November 2007)

Hallo

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Anzhal der Zauber zu erhöhen? 
Also ich meine die Anzahl wie oft man ein Spruch sprechen kann, bis man wieder Rasten muss, um es erneut zu verwenden.
Danke.

AP


----------



## Goddess (26. November 2007)

Im Menü wo du Zaubersprüche bei Magie-fähigen Charakteren eintragen kannst, ist je nach Stufe festgelegt, wieviele Zauber du gleichzeitig memorieren und benutzen kannst. Wenn du also auf Stufe 5 vier freie Slots' auf deiner Stufe zur Verfügung hast, kannst du da vier mal den selben Spruch eintragen. Nach einer kurzen Rast kannst du dann diesen Zauber vier mal benutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2007)

Goddess am 26.11.2007 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Menü wo du Zaubersprüche bei Magie-fähigen Charakteren eintragen kannst, ist je nach Stufe festgelegt, wieviele Zauber du gleichzeitig memorieren und benutzen kannst. Wenn du also auf Stufe 5 vier freie Slots' auf deiner Stufe zur Verfügung hast, kannst du da vier mal den selben Spruch eintragen. Nach einer kurzen Rast kannst du dann diesen Zauber vier mal benutzen.




oder man nimmt ne klasse, die zaubern jederzeit erlaubt, aber lernen von neuen zaubern nur bei levelaufstieg. ich glaub hexenmeister, oder? vorteil: ohne rasten zaubern, wieviel mal will. nachteil: man bekommt pro level nur 1-2 neue zauber und kann nicht ne schriftrolle einfach lernen und "kann" den zauber dann.


an sich find ich das system aber blöd. das rasten hat ja keinerlei bedeutung, außer dass man als spieler warten muss. da könnte man auch direkt sagen "o.k., unbegrenztes zaubern". wär gut wenn rasten wenigstens einen spürbaren nachteil hätte, so dass man es sich zweimal überlegt...


----------



## Goddess (26. November 2007)

Herbboy am 26.11.2007 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> oder man nimmt ne klasse, die zaubern jederzeit erlaubt, aber lernen von neuen zaubern nur bei levelaufstieg. ich glaub hexenmeister, oder? vorteil: ohne rasten zaubern, wieviel mal will. nachteil: man bekommt pro level nur 1-2 neue zauber und kann nicht ne schriftrolle einfach lernen und "kann" den zauber dann.


Ja, Hexenmeister ist richtig. Die können pro Stufen-Aufstieg 5 neue Zauber lernen, aber auch Schriftrollen benutzen. 



> an sich find ich das system aber blöd. das rasten hat ja keinerlei bedeutung, außer dass man als spieler warten muss. da könnte man auch direkt sagen "o.k., unbegrenztes zaubern". wär gut wenn rasten wenigstens einen spürbaren nachteil hätte, so dass man es sich zweimal überlegt...


[/quote]
Rasten hat doch wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch Nachteile gehabt. So konnte es dazu kommen das bei einer Rast Monster erschienen sind. Es wäre meiner Einschätzung nach ein grösserer Nachteil für das Spiel, wenn unbegrenztes Zaubern möglich wäre. Stell dir mal einen Stufe 10 Magier vor, mit einem Level 10 Attack Spell, da macht das Spiel dann nicht mehr sehr lang Spass.


----------



## docsnyder08 (26. November 2007)

diese kritik von herbboy hat ja schon etwas von blasphemie... 
den tollen klassiker baldurs gate 2 jetzt noch jahre später zu kritisieren... tz tz


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2007)

Goddess am 26.11.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.11.2007 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 benutzen ja, aber nicht "lernen". wenn man die preise und seltenheit der später-stufigen zauber in erinnerung behält, dann is da aber halt nicht viel "benutzen" drin 





> Es wäre meiner Einschätzung nach ein grösserer Nachteil für das Spiel, wenn unbegrenztes Zaubern möglich wäre. Stell dir mal einen Stufe 10 Magier vor, mit einem Level 10 Attack Spell, da macht das Spiel dann nicht mehr sehr lang Spass.


 ja, gut, stimmt. aber eine art mana-system das sich wieder auflädt, würd es auch tun. 

ich fand das halt immer so blöd: zB keine magischen geschosse mehr, vom rest noch zig zauber übrig, und trotzdem rastet man...

oder wie bei NWN2, wo man aus allen zaubern der stufe x dann eine bestimmte zahl benutzen kann - das wär auch o.k

aber dieses vorher überlegen "hmm, lern ich jetzt 8 mal magisches geschoss, oder nur 4 und 4 säurepfeile, oder nur je 3 und 2 spinnennetze...", und einen kampf später merkt man, dass man mit 80% der zauber nix anfangen kann =>   ich bin mal 10 spielstunden mit "magie bannen" im zauberbuch rumgelaufen und brauchte den kein einziges mal... und als ich den dann zuginsten einees feuerzauber löschte, hätt ich ihn 2 kämpfe gut brauchen können    bei einem feuerresistenten gegner  


@docsynder: is trotzdem noch eines meiner liebingsspiele


----------



## Goddess (26. November 2007)

Herbboy am 26.11.2007 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 26.11.2007 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist sicher richtig, zum lernen einer Schriftrolle wäre ein Magier nötig. Die Seltenheit ist eher das kleinere Problem im Gegensatz zum Preis. Da hilft es immer einen Charakter mit einem hohen Charisma-Wert die Verkäufe und Einkäufe erledigen zu lassen. 



> ja, gut, stimmt. aber eine art mana-system das sich wieder auflädt, würd es auch tun.
> 
> ich fand das halt immer so blöd: zB keine magischen geschosse mehr, vom rest noch zig zauber übrig, und trotzdem rastet man...
> 
> oder wie bei NWN2, wo man aus allen zaubern der stufe x dann eine bestimmte zahl benutzen kann - das wär auch o.k


Ich kenne kein einziges auf D&D basierendes Rollenspiel in dem ein Mana-System benutzt wird. Dafür hat es sicher Vorteile wenn ein Mana-System benutzt würde, das Allheil-Mittel wäre es aber auch nicht. Wenn es auf eine langsame Regeneration der Mana-Punkte hinaus läuft wäre es vermutlich noch lästiger, als einfach für ein paar Sekunden zu rasten, um wieder Zaubern zu können. Auch ist bei einem Mana basierten System eine Konsequenz, das Mana Tränke einmal ausgehen, dann ist erst wieder Ende mit dem Zaubern. So ein System funktioniert eben nur bei Spielen wie Diablo oder Titan Quest und ähnlichen Action lastigen Spielen. Bei NWN2 stimme ich mit dir überein, das wäre auch ein gutes System für Baldurs Gate gewesen. Aber von all den überlegungen welchem System der Vorzug zu geben wäre abgesehen, empfand ich das Rasten nie als so besonders falsch oder lästig.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2007)

Goddess am 26.11.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne kein einziges auf D&D basierendes Rollenspiel in dem ein Mana-System benutzt wird. Dafür hat es sicher Vorteile wenn ein Mana-System benutzt würde, das Allheil-Mittel wäre es aber auch nicht. Wenn es auf eine langsame Regeneration der Mana-Punkte hinaus läuft wäre es vermutlich noch lästiger, als einfach für ein paar Sekunden zu rasten, um wieder Zaubern zu können.


 man kann natürlich wahlweise auch richtig rasten 

und so wie bei NWN2 ist ja "qausi" manabasiert. zB kannst du 6 zauber aus stufe 4 anwenden, 7 aus 3, 8 aus 2 usw.  - egal welchen zauber aus dieser stufe. das ist ja im grunde so ne art "mana", nur halt sozusagen "X mana pro zauberstufe"  

mit tränken würd ich da aber gar nicht erst ankommen wollen 


und da war noch der eismagier mit seinem leitsatz: wer rastet, der frostet.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. November 2007)

Erhöht wir die maximale Anzahl an Zaubern doch mit jedem Levelanstieg, oder? Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendwann irgendwer dieses System mit dem Rasten abschafft, da es wohl fest in die Dungeons & Dragons RPG-Regeln integriert ist. Ich finde es ok so. Das Charaktersystem aus Morrowind gefällt mir zwar besser, aber die Dungeons & Dragons Spiele würde ich nicht anders haben wollen. Jedes System hat halt seine Eigenheiten. Elder Scrolls ist halt ein reines Computer-RPG System, während Dungeons & Dragons im Grunde auf der Pen & Paper Variante basiert.


----------



## Goddess (27. November 2007)

Neawoulf am 26.11.2007 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendwann irgendwer dieses System mit dem Rasten abschafft, da es wohl fest in die Dungeons & Dragons RPG-Regeln integriert ist.


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das bewährte System rasten abgeschafft wird. Bei manchen Klassen ist es ein wenig unlogisch rasten zu müssen. Bei den Wirkern von göttlicher Magie, Heiler, Priester, wäre eine Funktion wie "...Spricht ein Gebet..." schöner, als rasten zu müssen, um wieder genug Energie zu haben. Das liesse sich auch auf andere Klassen übertragen wo eine andere Form der Regenerierung der Energie ohne zu Rasten besser wäre. Die andere Sache ist das viele Dinge die, basierend auf den D&D Regeln, gut in einem P&P Rpg funktionieren, in einem PC-RPG aber auch Nachteile haben. Wenn ich an den Endkampf von Baldurs Gate 2 - Thron des Bhaal zurück denke, wäre mir ein auf Mana basierendes System vermutlich lieber gewesen. Da war es ja nicht mehr möglich an sicheren Stellen zu rasten, und damit ist die Klasse Magier ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Magie aufgebraucht ist nutzlos.


----------



## Goddess (27. November 2007)

Herbboy am 26.11.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> man kann natürlich wahlweise auch richtig rasten
> 
> und so wie bei NWN2 ist ja "qausi" manabasiert. zB kannst du 6 zauber aus stufe 4 anwenden, 7 aus 3, 8 aus 2 usw.  - egal welchen zauber aus dieser stufe. das ist ja im grunde so ne art "mana", nur halt sozusagen "X mana pro zauberstufe"


Das System von NWN2 gefällt mir, das habe ich auch schon erwähnt, denke ich. Tatsache ist aber auch das sich die Entwickler einige Freiheiten im Bezug auf die Umsetzung der D&D 3.5 Regeln genommen haben. Ich denke das trifft nicht nur auf einige Sprüche zu, sondern auch allgemein auf das Magie-System. 



> und da war noch der eismagier mit seinem leitsatz: wer rastet, der frostet.


Dieser Spruch ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen. *lach*


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2007)

Goddess am 27.11.2007 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das System von NWN2 gefällt mir, das habe ich auch schon erwähnt, denke ich. Tatsache ist aber auch das sich die Entwickler einige Freiheiten im Bezug auf die Umsetzung der D&D 3.5 Regeln genommen haben. Ich denke das trifft nicht nur auf einige Sprüche zu, sondern auch allgemein auf das Magie-System.


 ja, allgemein sollte man IMHO nicht stur auf regeln bestehen, die für eine völlig andere - um in der techniksprache zu bleiben - plattform erstellt wurden. fast alles ist von P&P umsetzbar, aber bei kleinen details wäre eine änderung sinnvoller, und wer sollte da etwas dagegen haben? schließlich gibt es ja auch beim P&P regelwerk immer wieder mal kleine änderungen   aber zB allein dass man bei einem PC-spiel grafisch sichtbar sich bestimmte strategische standorte beim kampf suchen kann ändert ja schon die häufigkeit und art der verwendeten zauber. daher muss ein entwickler das alles genau prüfen und ggf. bestimmte zauber einen tick besser oder schlechter machen als bei P&P, damit das spiel ausbalanciert bleibt. man sieht auch in NWN2-foren, wie schwer das ist - da sind einige P&P-"freaks", die einige ihrer altgeliebten zauber aus P&P dann in der PC-version anwenden und total entttäuscht sind von deren schlechter brauchbarkeit 





> > und da war noch der eismagier mit seinem leitsatz: wer rastet, der frostet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Spruch ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen. *lach*



hab ich mir ja auch spontan ausgedacht


----------

